

Dear Apple, I’m leaving you - superchink
http://www.businessinsider.com/dear-apple-im-leaving-you-2012-11

======
Karunamon
Headline is pretty much my stance. This recent bit of flat-out patent trolling
(the whole slide to unlock thing, more recently their downright childish
conduct wrt. a court order) evaporated what was once a great deal of respect
for a visionary company.

Apple is now on my do not buy list. I've dumped my iOS devices because there's
no way to extend their functionality without sending cash Apple's way. I'll
continue to use the desktop OSes until such time as that becomes true there
(hoping it doesn't, but you'd have to be blind not to see the direction the
industry is taking), and then I'll migrate to some form of Linux distro, or
even Windows.

This really hurts. I really used to like Apple, I used to really like their
products, damn it, I really used to like the way the kool-aid tasted. But I
can't support them in good faith any longer.

~~~
snogglethorpe
It does hurt ... Apple's hardware is some of the sweetest out there. Even
though there's some pretty functional stuff amongst the competition, no other
manufacturer seems to be willing to go to the lengths Apple does to get that
extra little bit of pure beauty/sex-appeal.

I want an iphone5 running Android!

------
beatpanda
There's still no better consumer video editing program than iMovie and I still
can't use CS6 on Linux without a bunch of awful, messy hacks. These are the
_only_ things keeping me on OS X.

Are you a founder looking for a good idea (perhaps for your YCombinator
application?) Let me be clear — _I will pay for these things._ Free me and
everyone else from the growing tyranny of the Apple ecosystem and you'll be
stacking paper to the ceiling.

------
shortformblog
Dear WordPress folder, I can see you.

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/btxyhpeivqyvemr/Screen%20Shot%2020...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/btxyhpeivqyvemr/Screen%20Shot%202012-11-02%20at%2012.41.43%20AM.png)

(I caught the article before the site stopped working … and it just sort of
feels like a rant I've read a million times. I can understand why one might
feel that way, but it's kind of been said before.)

------
da_n
I have recently made the same decision after more than a decade using Apple,
going to move to Linux and sell my iOS devices to get Nexus ones instead. It
has not been an easy decision but I now feel I have no choice, and I will save
a ton of money. Every OS X update since Snow Leopard has been a step backwards
for me, iOS is starting to feel like Windows XP, no innovation, code quality
seems to be awful, and its very ugly in parts (just look at Game Center which
is perhaps the most revolting app on iOS). I also really dislike the feature
hold back strategy they have for older devices which are obviously capable. I
have an iPhone 4 and had to get the slap in the face which was no Sir in iOS
6. I now have an iPad 3 and now the new comes out just months after I bought
it. Fine, I don't particularly mind that, except I just know they will hold
back new snazzy features in iOS 7 saying some shit about the iPad 3 being too
old, I've been burnt before. Yeah I know these are 'first world problems' but
why should I put with it? I'm done with Apple.

------
MrLemon
Wow. This guy is such a dumb, annoying ranter. He picks out a couple truly
small things that he doesn't like for whatever reason and whines about how
it's not perfect. I can't believe anyone would want to listen to him. I'm not
a huge apple fan myself, but this even pissed me off. Like he complained that
the new MacBooks added an SD card. Seriously?? What the hell is wrong with
ADDING a feature on their laptops? And it sounds to me like he's just being
pissy about apple changing their dock connector to lighting because he had
accessories for the old one. It's been 9 years since they came out with that,
are they never allowed to upgrade? I'm an android and windows user and even I
think everything about this article is completely unreasonable.

------
dmix
I believe the growing consensus is that the playing field has been levelled
between iOS and Android. Both are fair options... and one not heavily dictated
by price (as with the osx vs windows debates).

This of course won't be the usual conclusion of the tech commenters as iOS vs
Android has turned into political camps
<http://wiki.lesswrong.com/wiki/Politics_is_the_Mind-Killer>

That being said, the app marketplaces are still heavily in favor of iOS.

~~~
general_failure
> That being said, the app marketplaces are still heavily in favor of iOS.

No it's not. What apps are you missing?

~~~
dmix
It's not about missing apps, it's about the quality of the apps.

In addition, most startups invest more time in developing iOS apps first and
release android apps as an afterthought.

~~~
general_failure
> In addition, most startups invest more time in developing iOS apps first and
> release android apps as an afterthought.

Can you list some startup apps available only on iOS and worth it?

~~~
dmix
Prismatic is my favourite iOS/web app, I miss it since I bought a Galaxy S3.

I also wanted to try out <http://getmaid.com/>

Also a taxi service app in Toronto is iOS only.

Whats your point? Are you saying companies don't almost always release iOS
apps before Android?

------
brudgers
Article elsewhere on the internet:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/dear-apple-im-leaving-
you-201...](http://www.businessinsider.com/dear-apple-im-leaving-you-2012-11)

------
37prime
Dear BusinessInsider, I'm tired of your whining.

------
MatthewPhillips
> I’ll hang onto my iPad for the time being. I’ll certainly keep the Macbook
> Air – I’m not quite ready to return to Windows yet.

The paradox of monocultures; where you write bold, flowery proclamations that
only 2/3rds of your computer devices will be made by Apple.

------
ae7
Planned obselence is unavoidable. Android device manufacturers are notorious,
especially that awful Verizon Droid branding.

------
tuananh
site owner did it on purpose?

    
    
        index.php_disable

~~~
bradleyland
It's probably an automated script on the server, and a dumb one at that. I
imagine it's something like this: a rudimentary process monitoring tool on the
server looks for scripts that are generating high load. It kills the script
and appends '_disable' to the name.

What's dumb about it is exactly what we've seen here. With indexes enabled in
Apache, we can see the vhost's underwear. Not good.

------
ummjackson
Nice dead link.

------
azio
Nah, nothing changed about Apple. You just got bored and want to play with
different thing.

------
drequivalent
Why return to Windows? You could use Linux.

